
Top 5 Beautiful C++ std Algorithms Examples - jjuhl
http://www.bfilipek.com/2014/12/top-5-beautiful-c-std-algorithms.html
======
flavio81
I'm not sure "beautiful" and "C++" belong in the same sentence... but jokes
aside, this is a good article. Nice concise implementations.

